# Setting up Eheim 2213



## SunkShip (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey, I just got my Eheim 2213 classic..and for some reason the instructions are missing. I'm kind of confused how to set it up. It came with one piece of tubing..do I have to cut that into an output and input hosing. And how do I connect the spray bar? gahh i'm confused


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ya for some reason the 2213 doesn't come with instructions besides what's on the box, or at least for mine.

You cut the tubing in half basically or whatever distance the spray bar and intake tube require when the canister is underneath the tank. You want to avoid loops and kinks.

Hmm, there are doubletap connectors that go on each end of the tubings that connect to the canister. The other doubletap connectors are attached to the canister.

The spray bar and intake, you wedge the tubing on there. 
There's a cap that goes at one end of the spray bar.

I think that's it.

Have fun setting it up! roud:

the KK


----------



## SunkShip (Oct 29, 2004)

It also came with 2 elbow connection thingys. One elbow piece is small and puke green. The other elbow piece is bigger and cut in half lengthwise. Do I need these?

How do the double tap connectors work?


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

The elbow things help keep the hose from bending when you hang them over the sides of the tank.

The one that is curved like a U goes on the outtake part, and the other intake. I could have that backwards...I don't have it in front of me. 

Double taps work by basically screwing in the lines to the canister. When you turn the knob on the double tap so its perpendicular to the hose, that means the flow is off. and you can disconnect the canister to clean it. This holds the siphon of water. Make sure both canister and hose double taps are turned perpendicular when disconnecting or else water will continue to siphon out. 

Hmm lemme check up on the hose things..

Until then! roud:

the KK


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah the instructions look hastily translated from German at best anyway. I had to just take everything out and assemble it by where I thought things should go. Great filter though, I recently cleaned mine after a month and the horrible things it pulled from the tank, I can't describe. Once you go canister, you never go back.


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

Alright the large Green U thing goes on the outtake side...When it bends over and into the tank...

The smaller U thing is connected to the spray bar...in this fashion

spray bar small piece of tubing...U thing...full tubing.. 

Hope that Makes sense...

Best of Luck! roud:

the KK


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

Starting with the intake.

Put the strainer on the long end of the J tube.
Attach the J tube to the inside of the tank using 2 suction cups.
Attach the flexible pipe to the short end of the J tube.
Run this pipe to the bottom of the filter, leaving some slack.
Cut the pipe and screw it to the bottom nipple on the filter.
Screw the screw part down, attach pipe then screw the screw part anti clockwise until it stops to seal the pipe on.
Cut the flexible pipe you have attached to the filter about 3" from where you attached it.
Attach one of the double tap connectors to this gap using the same screw on method. Make sure that when the taps are in the open position they point in the direction of the water flow.
Attach your remaining pipe to the top nipple on the filter.
Cut this pipe about 3" from the top of the filter.
Attach the second double tap connectors here, making the taps point up with the water flow.
Cut a small section of pipe from the output end. About 1" is good.
Attach this to the end of your spraybar with the barbs.
Put the spraybar cap in the other flat end.
Attach the small rigid elbow to the small 1" pipe on the spraybar.
Place the spraybar in your tank in your desired location with 2 suction cups.
Push the pipe comming from the output of the filter into the other cut elbow, until you have about 2" from the other end.
Attach this piece to the small rigid elbow.
The big cut open elbow should be on the rim of your tank.

Done.
To prime it, suck on the end that attaches to the rigid elbow. Stop sucking when you hear water flowing into the cannister. You should only have to do this once, as when you clean it water will stay in the intake pipe and prime it via gravity.

This is assuming you have the media in the cannister and ready to use.

You have put the tap connectors pointing with the direction of flow to make it easier when you set it back up after cleaning, it makes it so that intake will only connect to intake and output will only connect to output.

Hope it helps.


----------



## SunkShip (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks for the detailed responses guys. Does the J tube have to be resting on top of the rim .. or can it be raised a little?


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

SunkShip said:


> Thanks for the detailed responses guys. Does the J tube have to be resting on top of the rim .. or can it be raised a little?


It doesn't matter, as long as the suction cups are secure.

BTW, I heard PetsMart has the 2213 for $69.99; is this true?


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

Lorenceo said:


> Starting with the intake.
> 
> Put the strainer on the long end of the J tube.
> Attach the J tube to the inside of the tank using 2 suction cups.
> ...


these directions are amazing thank you (if you are still around) Step by step is what I need!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost everything you need to know:
http://bentobox.vidiac.com/video/b53e5762-808e-44ad-8e8c-9b8f016e622d.htm


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

yea mine is up and running, works like a charm. the flow is a possibly a bit high, but i've adjusted it so it is along the back wall angled upwards as to not disturb my high growing background plants. I will consider making the holes a bit bigger if i can figure an easy way to drill it (without a drill hehe)


----------

